# Selway Flows June 13th



## trl81z (Jun 20, 2014)

Any guess what the Selway River could be at June 13th? We have the guide book but would also appreciate any suggestions for camps or side hikes. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Riverwild (Jun 19, 2015)

I would guess 4' maybe 4.5'. Still quite spicy!


https://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=mso&gage=seli1


http://www.pflo.info/chron/200706Selway/CompareHigh.pdf


----------



## trl81z (Jun 20, 2014)

Riverwild said:


> I would guess 4' maybe 4.5'. Still quite spicy!
> 
> 
> https://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=mso&gage=seli1
> ...


What do you guess now? Still up above 9’


----------



## jgrebe (Jan 16, 2010)

I spent a lot of time watching the levels and the projections this May. I found the projections here https://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?gage=seli1&wfo=mso to be pretty accurate. One quick heads up which you probably know but the Lowell gauge does not directly correspond to the Paradise gauge - there is a conversion chart. Most advice about the running levels is based on the Paradise gauge which is not on-line. The on-line gauge is at Lowell The site above projects a water flow at Lowell on the 13th at about 14,000 cfs which equates to a Paradise level of 4.7 ft.


----------



## Ever_Cat (Jan 20, 2009)

Here is a conversion chart between the Lowell and Paradise gauges.


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

Here Is the Paradise link

https://www.fs.usda.gov/Internet/FSE_DOCUMENTS/fseprd730757.pdf


----------

